# The Division - Echoes verschwinden nicht von der Map



## Phurba (31. März 2016)

Hallo,

hat noch jemand das Problem? Bei mir ist es mindestens ein Echoe, das nicht von der Map verrschwindet, nachdem ich es abgespielt habe. War gerade dort, kannte es schon von vor paar Tagen und auch nachdem ich es nochmal angeschaut habe ist es immer noch auf der Map sichtbar. Auch komisch, manche Echoes kann ich einsammeln, andere nicht ...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (31. März 2016)

Ja, mindestes ein Echo bleibt dauerhaft auf der Map.
Sicher ein Bug.
Einsammeln lassen sich alle.
Manche werden aber nur durch Nebenquests zugänglich.


----------

